# Remapping a 2.5 Scooby?



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Gents,

Any of you know if you can remap a 2.5 litre scooby wrx (2006 onwards)?
I'm thinking of buying one of the 270 editions they brought out just before changing to the new model, but can't find any details of remaps for this particular engine. I know the 270 has the ppp anyway but was hoping to get the bhp to around 300 if I could.

Any advice would e be appreciated.

Thanks

Benji


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.jollygreenmonster.com/newage.html

Everything you need to know on here


----------



## Mark Collins (Jun 10, 2009)

You can get it mapped, i got mine mapped by Andy Forrest he is good.

http://www.andyforrestperformance.co.uk/index2.html


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

JGM did mine he's spot on :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

jolly green is good so is andy forrest none of them will see you wrong i would not have thought :thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks chaps I'll have a look. Just need to convince the mrs now.....


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Just out of interest what mods do your cars have chaps? What bhp etc?


----------



## Mark Collins (Jun 10, 2009)

benji330i said:


> Just out of interest what mods do your cars have chaps? What bhp etc?


I have done the following

Sti 8 shortblock
wossner forged pistons
Simtek ecu mapped for 1.35 bar boost/95ron+oct mapped by Andy Forrest
hks 3" decat downpipe
japspeed 3" catback exhaust
Autobahn tmic
Turbosmart bov
Sytec 255lph fuel pump
ngk pfr7b plugs
pipercross panel filter

I dont know what bhp its making i must get it on a dyno soon to see what its making


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

mine was running 329.5lbft torque 331bhp last time it was on the dyno
with :

closed deck block
acl bearings
arp bolts
walbro fuel pump
nur spec exhaust 
forged pistons 
steel rods 
550 high flow injectors 
lightened flywheel
lightweight pulleys 
td05 turbo still at mo
ported headers 
front mount 
hks ssqv
apexi power fc ecu and commander
apexi avcr set at 1.55 bar
hks air filter


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Doc said:


> http://www.jollygreenmonster.com/newage.html
> 
> Everything you need to know on here


Another vote for JGM here :thumb:

And he travels to you if need be


----------



## MK2VTR8VALVE (May 6, 2009)

These two have the best reputations in the U.K

I got my Type R Impreza mapped by Andy F 6 weeks ago.
Big difference in mid range torque, he'll map it to suit your needs.
Treat yourself mate!!


----------



## MK2VTR8VALVE (May 6, 2009)

benji330i said:


> Just out of interest what mods do your cars have chaps? What bhp etc?


Version 9 steel crossdrilled crank
ACL Race bearings 
Eagle forged con-rods
Walbro fuel pump
Baffled sump
Competition oil pump
Scoobysport decat down pipe
Blitz Nur Spec full exhaust
Green panel filter
Forge dump valve
ngk pfr7b plugs
Ecutek remap by Andy Forest

325Bhp. Cant remember what the torque was now but I think it's roughly 300lbft


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Check out my garage for the full car spec but here's some of the engine,

Engine
Green panel filter
TSL downpipe lagged 
Magnex centre section and back box
VF28 Turbo
Uprated Fuel Pump
Top mount Samco's
Air box Samco
3 Port boost soleniod
OEM Ported headers
H and S Up-pipe
JGM Ecutec Remap.... 313 bhp 303 lbs


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a standard P1  but I read a lot


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

ive updated my garage now:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Blob Eye STi (2ltr)
Full Decat
Walbro Fuel Pump
K&N panel filter
EcuTec Remap on the rolling road

320bhp and 300ish torques (i can't remember the number of torques off hand)


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I mapped mine myself:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Mark Collins said:


> You can get it mapped, i got mine mapped by Andy Forrest he is good.
> 
> http://www.andyforrestperformance.co.uk/index2.html


Highly recommend Andy Forrest my mate has his RB320 booked in with him (there is a waiting list though) :thumb:


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Bob Rawle mapped mine, one of the best around. There are plenty of options around depnding where you're based. Have heard great things about both Andy Forrest and JGM as well


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Bob Rawle done my P1 too, all 3 of the named tuners are very good.
340 BHP and 300lbft.


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks chaps, I'm off to 'convince' the mrs now....


----------

